# [PORTAGE]GoogleEarth 4 Linux!

## Scen

Finalmente! (sospiro di sollievo)  :Very Happy:  Yuppi!  :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/x11-misc/googleearth/ChangeLog

Lo proverò il prima possibile!

----------

## Ilvalle

Finalmente!!!   :Very Happy: 

Avevo installato wine solo per lui...

Lo provo subito è entrato giusto sta mani nel portage.

----------

## eddy89

Evvai!!! 

Anche io l'ho visto molto felicemente sta mattina..

E l'ho subito emerso con

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -av googleearth
```

Xke sono su amd64... cmq va alla perfezione!!!

----------

## Deus Ex

```
DESCRIPTION="A 3D interface to the planet"

HOMEPAGE="http://earth.google.com/"

SRC_URI="http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin"

LICENSE="googleearth MIT X11 SGI-B-1.1 openssl as-is ZLIB"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

RESTRICT="mirror"
```

----------

## Maxxer

Vi siete accorti che è entrato Google Earth in portage?  :Smile: 

http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html

----------

## Kernel78

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

> Evvai!!! 
> 
> Anche io l'ho visto molto felicemente sta mattina..
> 
> E l'ho subito emerso con
> ...

 

è sbagliato emergere un pacchetto in questo modo, esiste apposta il file /etc/portage/package.keywords  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> Vi siete accorti che è entrato Google Earth in portage? 
> 
> http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html

 

Si

Merge in progress....

----------

## eddy89

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *eddy89 wrote:*   Evvai!!! 
> 
> Anche io l'ho visto molto felicemente sta mattina..
> 
> E l'ho subito emerso con
> ...

 

Azz hai ragione....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

inoltre sei su amd64 e fai ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"??   :Shocked: 

----------

## Onip

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> inoltre sei su amd64 e fai ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"??  

 

Questo è corretto, se il pacchetto ha solo ~x86 come keyword.

----------

## emix

A me da un sacco di "disturbi" nel rendering 3D. L'ho tolto perché praticamente era inutilizzabile. Dovrei provare con i driver ati ufficiali al posto di quelli di X.

----------

## Scen

Provato stamattina su x86 con driver ATI open, va lentissimo, sembra che l'accelerazione OPENGL non funzioni. Proverò anche io con i driver ATI proprietari.

Provato a pausa pranzo su AMD64 con driver NVIDIA proprietario, va che è una bellezza  :Cool: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   inoltre sei su amd64 e fai ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"??   
> 
> Questo è corretto, se il pacchetto ha solo ~x86 come keyword.

 

si ma le ha tutte e 2...

----------

## ercoppa

Sotto kde, il menu si vede da schifo, le scritto sono molto piccole. Per il resto va poco più lento di quelo per win (acc3d attivata con ultimi driver ati closed). Per essere una beta va più che bene

----------

## Scen

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Sotto kde, il menu si vede da schifo, le scritto sono molto piccole.

 

Per risolvere questo problema c'è la seguente soluzione: http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showthreaded.php/Cat/0/Number/446615/page/1/vc/1

----------

## ercoppa

grazie mille

----------

## Bionicle

Ho appena installato googleearth ma appena lo faccio partire mi esce la schemata con il disegno del mondo e dopo:

```
Segmentation fault

```

che fare? 

uso gli ati-drivers: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.24.8

con KDE e xorg 6.8

----------

## fejfbo

A me invece nella destra della finestra si vede come un sessione terminale sullo sfondo  :Confused: 

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> Provato stamattina su x86 con driver ATI open, va lentissimo, sembra che l'accelerazione OPENGL non funzioni

 

Stesso indentico problema, ho una radeon 9600. 

temo di dovra' aspettare ancora, driver prima di tutto,

Bhè anche quellii di googleearth  non sembra stia funzionando molto bene,,,

valle

----------

## eddy89

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*    *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   inoltre sei su amd64 e fai ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"??   
> 
> Questo è corretto, se il pacchetto ha solo ~x86 come keyword. 
> 
> si ma le ha tutte e 2...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Non quando l'ho emerso io... adesso faccio il sync e metto a posto.

----------

## CarloJekko

grande... va ok anche con Xgl e compiz... che bellezza !!!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

B E L L I S S I M O!!! ora lo installo subito   :Cool: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

quando tento di emergelo mi da questo problemuccio.. lo fa anche a voi?

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/googleearth-4_beta to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking GoogleEarthLinux.bin ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking GoogleEarthLinux.bin to /var/tmp/portage/googleearth-4_beta/work

1912+1 records in

16581+1 records out

16979788 bytes (17 MB) copied, 4.89068 seconds, 3.5 MB/s

bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/googleearth-4_beta/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-misc/googleearth-4_beta

>>> Install googleearth-4_beta into /var/tmp/portage/googleearth-4_beta/image/ category x11-misc

Installing mimetypes...

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/mime/packages/googleearth-mimetypes.xml

cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/share/mime/packages//googleearth-mimetypes.xml': Permission denied

Installing desktop menu entries...

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/googleearth.desktop

cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/googleearth.desktop': Permission denied

>>> Completed installing googleearth-4_beta into /var/tmp/portage/googleearth-4_beta/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-misc_-_googleearth-4_beta-12996.log"

open_wr:   /usr/share/mime/packages/googleearth-mimetypes.xml

open_wr:   /usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/googleearth.desktop

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## eddy89

 :Shocked:  Oddio  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   Sicuro di essere in root? Hai abb spazio?

----------

## randomaze

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

>  Oddio    Sicuro di essere in root? Hai abb spazio?

 

Beh non vedo nulla di preoccupante. Una semplice violazione della sandbox, il piú delle volte a causa di un errore nell'ebuild. Lo strano é che non lo ha dato agli altri.

Giá visto bugzilla?

----------

## eddy89

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *eddy89 wrote:*    Oddio    Sicuro di essere in root? Hai abb spazio? 
> 
> ...il piú delle volte a causa di un errore nell'ebuild. Lo strano é che non lo ha dato agli altri.

 

E' proprio lì che mi preoccupa... A questo punto penso che basti un sync visto che a tutti funziona.. o è un ebuild + nuovo che da problemi?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... perÃ² prima gli da un'errore di tar, come se non avesse scaricato il pacchetto completo. quando l'ho emerso ieri me lo ha scaricato direttamente da google, come se non ci fosse sui mirror. magari con la propagazione sui mirror c'Ã¨ stato qualche casino. io riproverei a scaricare il pacchetto dal sito di google.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ci provo e vi faccio sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ok ho syncato e ora mi si installa tutto senza nessunissimo problema.. però certo l'applicazione è qualcosa di instabile non vi pare? quando cominci a zoomare non finisce mai di renderizzare... ti lascia campi grigi e dopo qualche minuto in console dichiara che l'applicazione è crasata -.-' o dipenede da me o questa volta Google ha fatto una porcata -.-

----------

## eddy89

Nono, a me funziona benissimo... nn mi è mai crashata.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

allora mo provo a reinstallarla... magari risolvo ... ufff  :Sad: 

----------

## emix

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> allora mo provo a reinstallarla... magari risolvo ... ufff 

 

Credo che in questi casi molto dipenda dalla stabilità/efficienza dei driver video. Io ad esempio (come detto in precedenza) non posso nemmeno utilizzarlo con i driver ati di X.org perché vedo tutto disturbato (ovviamente l'accelerazione 3d funziona). A proposito, c'è qualcuno a cui va bene con questi driver?

----------

## Ic3M4n

a me Ã¨ crashato una volta ieri mentre facevo uno spostamento abbastanza brusco. perÃ² non mi stupisco... di solito tutto quello che trovo davanti mi crasha.   :Sad: 

----------

## salade

a me non funziona, va in segmentation fault. con strace l'errore è questo:

```

ste@pc30384 ~ $ strace googleearth

[...]

open("/home/ste/.googleearth/Registry/google/googleearthplus/User/renderwarning-oglsoftwareemulated", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb131a000

write(9, "0", 1)                        = 1

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0xb131a000, 4096)                = 0

gettimeofday({1150366157, 667895}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1150366157, 668393}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1150366157, 673326}, NULL) = 0

ioctl(7, 0x4008642a, 0xbf82f608)        = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

ste@pc30384 ~ $

```

boh...

----------

## MajinJoko

purtroppo non mi funziona. Nel senso, cana a caricare tutte le texture.. mi piazzo su Rimini, veramente basso, e in alto a sinistra mi carica l'india   :Shocked: .. però c'è da dire che oggi continuo ad avere

```
Risoluzione di dl.google.com in corso... 64.233.183.91, 64.233.183.93

Connessione a dl.google.com|64.233.183.91:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 16,984,110 (16M) [application/octet-stream]

100%[===================================>] 16,984,110   149.46K/s    ETA 00:00

14:13:38 (152.37 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin" salvato [16984110/16984110]

>>> checksums files   ;-) googleearth-4_beta.ebuild

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/x11-misc/googleearth/files/digest-googleearth-4_beta

!!! Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

!!! Got:      71ef60c6c4776900cfe980fb0af8abb848766b7d42ea21734da69d210ccee866

!!! Expected: d270b37eb6ac65ebed89bf1e83d1eb8dd48ab96a370b832b678f42ad782ec170

>>> Please ensure you have sync'd properly. Please try 'emerge sync' and

>>> optionally examine the file(s) for corruption. A sync will fix most cases.

```

e per installarlo ho dato 

```
emerge --digest googleearth
```

anche due sync non hanno risolto nulla..

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> a me non funziona, va in segmentation fault. con strace l'errore è questo: 

 

Prova a dare un occho sulla pagina ufficiale, c'è gia' un bug per segmentation fault, se nn è il tuo è il caso che apri un nuovo bug.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

@MajinJoko: non credo che l'errore sia nell'ebuild ma piuttosto nel file che hai scaricato. dopotutto abbiamo installato tutti la stessa versione. dovrebbe essere successo anche a qualcun'altro. prova piuttosto a cambiare la fonte del pacchetto. fai il download da un'altro mirror o direttamente dal sito ufficiale.

il sync l'hai fatto da un'altro mirror o sempre dallo stesso?

----------

## eddy89

Ma che si dice riguardo a xorg 7.1? Se provo ad emergere g.e. mi da un sacco di dipendenze:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-6.8  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-215  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-6.8  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/googleearth-4_beta 
```

Ho sbagliato x caso il passaggio alla 7.1?

----------

## emix

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

> Ma che si dice riguardo a xorg 7.1? Se provo ad emergere g.e. mi da un sacco di dipendenze

 

Io l'ho installato senza problemi su un sistema con X.org 7.1 (non mi ha chiesto dipendenze). Anzi con X.org 7.1 ho risolto i problemi di visualizzazione che avevo invece con la versione 6.8 (driver "ati").

----------

## eddy89

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *eddy89 wrote:*   Ma che si dice riguardo a xorg 7.1? Se provo ad emergere g.e. mi da un sacco di dipendenze 
> 
> Io l'ho installato senza problemi su un sistema con X.org 7.1 (non mi ha chiesto dipendenze). Anzi con X.org 7.1 ho risolto i problemi di visualizzazione che avevo invece con la versione 6.8 (driver "ati").

 

Ok ho risolto il problema dopo il sync con xor7g smascherato.. anche se con i driver via (ancora ~x86) nn si vede la terra...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

> anche se con i driver via (ancora ~x86) nn si vede la terra...  

 Prova a switchare 'Full screen' - 'Window mode'; in uno dei due modi si vede... (sto usando i driver via ~x86).

Ciao.

----------

## eddy89

Ho provato... si vede qualcosa ma dopo crasha inesorabilmente....

----------

## kattivo

beh.. gira da dio da me... 

meglio che su winzoz...

No nvidia... no party!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## DiMar

Ho sempre avuto problemi di lentezza sulla mia macchina con Radeon 7000 e driver non proprietari.

Ieri sera ho aggiornato GE all'ultima release, la 4.0.2413 per intenderci, e ora funziona bene!  :Smile: 

Non so se può essere d'aiuto a qualcuno!

----------

## pingoo

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Ho sempre avuto problemi di lentezza sulla mia macchina con Radeon 7000 e driver non proprietari.
> 
> Ieri sera ho aggiornato GE all'ultima release, la 4.0.2413 per intenderci, e ora funziona bene! 
> 
> Non so se può essere d'aiuto a qualcuno!

 

Grande! Grazie per la segnalazione, ho anch'io una radeon 7000 e dopo averlo provato con risultati disastrosi qualche mese fa pensavo che non avrebbe mai funzionato  :Wink: 

Grazie

[OT] Mica hai provato con successo anche Aiglx con compiz o beryl? [/OT]

Bye

----------

## DiMar

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> [OT] Mica hai provato con successo anche Aiglx con compiz o beryl? [/OT]

 

Per ora no, ma, in caso, ti avviso!  :Very Happy: 

----------

